

Show HN: a platform for life stories. Featuring Sahil Lavingia of Gumroad. - pushtheenvelope
http://www.storylane.com/profile/1100009916/sahil-lavingia

======
pushtheenvelope
At Storylane, we're making a platform for people to share their life stories.
Everyone has experiences that give them a unique perspective on this world and
we want to enable a community of asking and sharing these stories.

We would love feedback from the HN community!

